

Ask HN. Why the $150+ Bitcoin exchange spreads? - dpanah


======
tagabek
The current big news is that certain exchanges (ie. Mtgox) are beginning to
suspend withdrawals of currency for various reasons. There are talks of Mtgox
declaring bankruptcy (but don't take this as fact), so that scares people.
Also, certain government(s) are beginning to ban cryptocurrencies to some
effect. Like currently popular currency exchanges, negative viral news affects
the prices dramatically.

------
t0
Mtgox and Bitstamp suspended withdrawals due to a vulnerability. People have
to sell in order to withdraw funds.

